# Rose Lake hike and fish



## TheCream

I hiked into Rose Lake on Saturday morning. It was drizzly, misty, cool, windy...perfect for trying to fly fish a heavily wooded lake from shore. It was still a good time, though. I took the 1wt and harassed some bluegills whenever I could find space to cast. I caught fish on top and fish down deep. Nothing huge but not tiny fish, either. When I go back, I'll be taking my kayak on a cart. It will take some effort to get it down there and back but it will be worth it.


----------



## zimmerj

Those are nice size gills. Fun on a 1 wt.


----------



## SMBHooker

Beautiful pix! That second pan fish pic is neat, all of them really.


----------



## capt S

Rose lake is a beautiful lake, my buddy and I carried my 12ft alum. boat down there a few times to fish it. Rose lake is one of the only lakes I know of that has freshwater jellyfish in it. Pretty cool place to ice fish also


----------



## TheCream

capt S said:


> Rose lake is a beautiful lake, my buddy and I carried my 12ft alum. boat down there a few times to fish it. Rose lake is one of the only lakes I know of that has freshwater jellyfish in it. Pretty cool place to ice fish also


Ha, freshwater jellies...never heard of that before today! Cool stuff, learn something new every day. I wonder if the fish there can feed on them?


----------



## flyman01

Many years ago while a student at Ohio University, I recall driving up and hiking around Hocking Hills one weekend and going to Rose Lake. It was a beautiful body of water and I recall seeing a dead Largemouth Bass laying on the rocks just before the spillway. This was one of the biggest that I have seen in Ohio, it looked like it would have been around 8-9 lbs, the fact that it was bloated make it look more like it was a 15 pounder. Great pics Cream.


----------



## ckfowler

It has been many years since I fished there but it used to be that if you were camping, you had access to the lake from much closer. Couple guys with a flat bottom boat could rent a campsite and drag/carry the boat down to the lake. Saw some bigg bass on beds there back then.


----------

